# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο1

## Spark

Αυτη ειναι μια απο τις κατασκευές μου που παρουσιάζω εδω στην σειρα παρουσιάσεων που θα ακολουθήσει με τιτλο Διακόσμηση - χωρου, δωματιου, γραφειου, ηλεκτρικές και ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές.

Το διακοσμητικό Νο1 ειναι μια κατασκευή κατάλληλη για γραφείο και ειναι ηλεκτρομαγνητική τραμπάλα, δηλαδή κανει κίνηση τραμπάλας μια αριστερά μια δεξιά συνεχώς. ο τρόπος που γινεται η κίνηση ειναι ο εξης: η οριζόντια μπαρα μηκους 30εκ έχει στις 2 ακρες της απο εναν μαγνητη.
ακριβώς κατω απο τον καθε μαγνητη υπάρχει μια βαση επανω στην οποια υπάρχει το "*ενεργό πηνίο*".

το πηνίο βασικά ειναι ανενεργό αλλα γινεται ενεργό κάθε φορά που το πλησιάζει ενας μαγνητης.
έτσι το ενεργό πηνίο γινεται ηλεκτρομαγνήτης με πολικότητα ίδια με αυτη του κινουμενου μαγνητη,
 και επειδή οι ομώνυμοι μαγνητικοί πόλοι απωθούνται ο κινούμενος μαγνητης κινει την τραμπάλα συνεχώς για όσο έχει ηλεκτρικό ρευμα και λειτουργει.

το *ενεργό πηνίο* θα δουμε πως χρησιμοποιω σε πολλες κατασκευές με διαφορετικους τρόπους.
 το ενεργο πηνίο ειναι η ηλεκτρονική κατασκευή που φαινεται στις φωτο.
αυτο έφτιαξα επάνω σε ενα μικρο κομματι διατρητης πλακέτας, εχει λιγα υλικά, το αισθητήριο Hall που ανιχνευει το μαγνητικο πεδίο, το τρανσιστορ PNP που μπορει ειναι μικροτερο απο το TIP42C, μπορει να ειναι PNP TO126 όπως BD136, 140, 170, 229, 238 και αλλα με ικανότητα ρευματος 1Α ή περισσότερο.

το *ενεργό πηνίο* καταναλώνει ελάχιστη ενέργεια, με τροφοδοσία 6 εως 9 βολτ μέτρησα παλμους των 0.070Α  περίπου 0.60W μια φορά το δευτερόλεπτο.
ο χρόνος της μηχανικής ταλάντευσης μπορει να ειναι μεταβλητός και έχει σχέση με το ύψος που έχει το ενεργό πηνίο απο τον μαγνήτη, όσο πιο κοντά βρίσκεται τόσο μεγαλύτερη η συχνότητα ταλαντευσης.

με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά και με μπαταρίες όπως αυτές που χρησιμοποιώ επαναφορτιζόμενες Ni-MH η κατασκευή λειτουργει μέρες και με φ/β πανελ για φορτιση.

το *ενεργό πηνίο* παρουσιάζω πρώτος στην ελλαδα δεν εχω δει να φτιάχνει άλλος τέτοιο, υπάρχουν όμως μερικά κινέζικα διακοσμητικά που εχουν παρόμοιο κυκλωμα και λειτουργία, παράδειγμα αναφέρω στην ταινία iron man 2  movie pendulum

!
η κατασκευή εχει γίνει με πλεξικλας και για άξονα έχω βαλει βελόνα. το πηνίο ειναι τυλιγμένο σε πλαστική συσκευασία χαλκου αποκόλλησης εξαρτηματων. ειναι πηνιόσυρμα διαμέτρου 0.3χιλ περιπου 15Ω

----------

GeorgeVita (16-11-15), 

IRF (22-11-15), 

Lord Vek (15-11-15), 

Τέσλα (09-01-16), 

ultra (15-11-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> το *ενεργό πηνίο* παρουσιάζω πρώτος στην ελλαδα δεν εχω δει να φτιάχνει άλλος τέτοιο, υπάρχουν όμως μερικά κινέζικα διακοσμητικά που εχουν παρόμοιο κυκλωμα και λειτουργία, παράδειγμα αναφέρω στην ταινία iron man 2  movie pendulum



Αυτό που έχω εγώ  (το έχω αγοράσει πριν 20 χρόνια τουλάχιστον) έχει μόνο έναν ήλεκτρομαγνήτη με πολλές σπείρες που τροφοδοτείται μονίμως από μια εννιάβολτη μπαταρία. Κανένα ενεργό στοιχείο. Συγχαρητήρια για την ιδέα σου.

----------


## Spark

μπορει να σκεφτει καποιος πως ενα μερος της κινητικης ενέργειας προέρχεται απο τα ενεργα πηνία και ενα αλλο μέρος προέρχεται απο τους μαγνητες. το οτι τα πηνία ενεργοποιούνται μόνο την κατάλληλη στιγμη για συντομο χρόνο ειναι το πλεονέκτημα των ενεργων πηνίων.

φανταστείτε αυτη την κατασκευή μεγενθυμένη Χ 10 δηλαδή τα 30εκ μηκος να γινουν 3μέτρα.
θα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο για διακόσμηση χώρου αλλα τι θα μπορουσε να κανει;

----------


## ultra

Αυτο το απορροφητικο φυτιλι, μονο για τετοιες εφαρμογες ειναι...

----------


## rama

Ωραίο είναι!
Για διακοσμητική εφαρμογή, θα σου πρότεινα ένα πειραματισμό. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται στην πράξη, αλλά θα είχε φάση οπτικά.
Πάνω στην τραμπάλα να κυλάει μία μπίλια πέρα-δώθε η οποία θα αλλάζει πορεία έγκαιρα και ποτέ δεν θα προλαβαίνει να φτάσει στην άκρη για να πέσει. Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ελαφριά/μικρή για να δουλέψει, και κατά προτίμηση μη-μεταλλική για να μην επηρεάζει τα πεδία.

----------

GeorgeVita (16-11-15)

----------


## aris285

Σπυρο ωραιο περημενω να δω και το Νο2.

----------


## Spark

καθε εβδομαδα εως και το 2016 θα παρουσιάζω μια κατασκευη σχετική με διακόσμηση.
αυτα ειναι εργα τέχνης που τα έκανα για προσωπική μου ευχαρίστηση αλλα θα προσπαθησω να προωθήσω σε βιτρινες καταστημάτων για να τραβουν τα βλεμματα των περαστικών.
μια φιλη μου ειπε να τα παω σε γκαλερι συγχρονης τεχνης οπως στην μπανχοφ στρασε στην ζυριχη.
το ενεργο πηνίο μου φαινεται πως εχει πολλες εφαρμογες, θα δουμε μερικες

----------


## IRF

Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου. Το αισθητήριο Hall το πουλάνε μόνο Αθήνα; το έφερες από Γερμανία ή το έβγαλες από ανεμιστήρα υπολογιστή. Κάπου είδα σαν σχέδιο ενεργό πηνίο αλλά με "αισθητήρα προσέγγισης μαγνήτη"είχε και δεύτερο πηνίο δίπλα στο ενεργό με πολλές σπείρες (ψιλό σύρμα) και darlington transistor, φυσικά σε μια τελείως διαφορετική κατασκευή.

----------


## Spark

τα αγόρασα προ καπιταλ κοντρολ απο χονκ κογκ σε τιμη χωμα
5pcs New A3144 A3144E OH3144E Hall Effect Sensor ITEM PRICE:EUR 0.92

αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι η κινέζικη εκδοχή που έγραψε πως αγόρασε ο γιώργος στο ποστ #2.
εκεινα τα πουλάνε περιπου 15ε και ειναι εντελως διαφορετικά απο το δικο μου, δεν εχουν αισθητηριο hall αλλα δευτερο τυλιγμα στον ηλεκτρομαγνητη.
ειχα κανει ενα παρομοιο κυκλωμα με διπλο τυλιγμα και ειχα παρουσιάσει κατασκευη σε ένα αλλο θέμα "το αυγο του Τεσλα", οπου γυριζε ενας μαγνητης με 10000rpm.
συγκρινω τα 2 διαφορετικου τυπου κυκλωματα και αυτο με το αισθητηριο hall ειναι ανώτερο με καλυτερη λειτουργία.
σε επόμενες παρουσιάσεις κατασκευων διακοσμησης θα δειξω πως το ενεργο πηνίο γυρίζει εναν μαγνητικό ρότορα μοτερ.

----------

IRF (22-11-15)

----------

